# Help with writing



## Leatherman1998 (May 17, 2012)

I made my first fountain pen today and it will not write all the time. I got it from Penn state and it came with a refillable and non refillable cartridge. The non refillable one writes some then stops.  help!!!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 18, 2012)

Have a look in in library under General Reference. You'll find the following and should give you the information you need.

Behind the Nib - Fountain Pen Topics by Lou Metcalf, a.k.a. dcbluesman 2008 










Adjusting Ink Flow on a Nib (30kb PDF)
Prepping an New Nib (25kb PDF)
Selecting a Fountain Pen (75kb PDF)
Your Reservoir: Is it really full or only partly full (30kb PDF)
Nib adjustment - Practice, Practice, Practice (160kb PDF)


----------

